# New basset hound puppy!



## AshleyFishy (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh I'm excited! I pick this little girl up Wednesday. She is an AKC basset hound. I think her color is called lemon and I believe she will darken up, but man she is cute. I've wanted a basset for years but they are hard to find in my area. 

I need names! I was thinking Gracie, Abigail, Millie, Mitzie or something cute along those lines.

Sorry the pictures are fuzzy they came from the breeder.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 24, 2014)

She looks like an Abigail to me 

She is so cute! Can't wait to see more pics. You MUST be excited!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 25, 2014)

I vote for Gracie, but whatever you name her, she's adorable!   I've never seen a basset hound that light before - beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like a Bessie to me...Bessie the basset...what ever you name her...she is adorable!!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Mar 25, 2014)

What a sweet face!!!
I've only seen the darker basset hounds, what an interesting color she is!
Lol I like Millie


----------



## Pips (Mar 25, 2014)

Dropples


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2014)

She looks like a Millie to me


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2014)

Suzannah 

She is a cutie! Congratulations. It is always so sweet when your heart has waited for something for so long and then it happens!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 26, 2014)

And here she is!






She stayed like that the whole two hour drive home. Yes we made pit stops but she just crawled right back there.

Finally home!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2014)

AWW! Her face is killing me!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

She is so precious!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 27, 2014)

She's so cute I could squeal like an overexcited pre-teen!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 27, 2014)

Well the little bugger slept in the bed last night. Yes I know it is a nono but husband loves baby animals. 

She slept through the night, woke up at 8:30, asked to go out and did her business.  Came in and ate breakfast. Then went back to sleep till around 10:50 and woke me up from a dead sleep to take her out! She again did her business and came right back in. She drank some water and played from 10:57 till 11:08 then fell back asleep! 

Oh I so love puppies, only if she would stay this lazy.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute!!! I do like the name Millie for her. You have to tell her what you name her!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 27, 2014)

Adorable!!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 30, 2014)

Well we decided on the name Gracie. Now I need to come up with a registered name for her!


----------



## Laura_P (Mar 30, 2014)

She is so cute! She's got some major paws on her, doesn't she? Congratulations.


----------



## kinder (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats. .


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 12, 2014)

She will be lazy!! We have a tan and white female and she sleeps and barks all day!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (May 12, 2014)

Yup! She still is a lazy puppy lump. We swapped her over to a grain free diet though and her energy went up. She now gets Merrick real texas beef kibble mixed with either cowboy cookout or wilderness blend wet food. Her pooh has improved greatly as well! Lot less of it and no stink. 

She is getting to be a big girl now! I'll have to take some new pictures soon.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 12, 2014)

Ours is full grown and weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## AshleyFishy (May 12, 2014)

RockyMountainFarms said:


> Ours is full grown and weighs about 50 lbs.


 
Yup sounds right. She mom is about 55 dad about 60ish.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like some good dogs. Did you ever find a register name for her ? Ours is Bye Golly Southern Miss Molly.


----------



## AshleyFishy (May 12, 2014)

No haven't found a registered name yet. Her name started off with us as Gracie but.....oddly we found she answers naturally to Pickle....yeah....so have no idea what to call her for a paper name. Not much goes with the name pickle..


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 13, 2014)

Dill Pickle  ​


----------

